# VR Local Multiplayer



## gonzoll (1. Februar 2019)

Moin Moin,
Ich würde gerne zwei VR Brillen an einem System betreiben und hatte folgende Idee.
Ich habe ein Dual CPU System und mir gedacht das ich eine zweite Grafikkarte einbaue. Ohne SLI. 
Wenn ich jetzt zwei virtuelle Maschinen einrichte und jeder eine CPU und eine Graka zuordne und an jede Graka eine Brille anschliesse könnte das doch funktionieren oder? 
Wollte mal fragen ob da jemand Komplikationen sieht bevor ich ne zweite Graka und Brille kaufe.
VR Brille ist ne Windows MR, da die ja keine externen Sensoren brauchen würde sich da ja auch nichts stören oder?


----------



## Rumtata (2. Februar 2019)

So oder ähnlich wurde das schon mal gefragt: VR zu zweit
Ich habe damals auch dazu geantwortet mit einigen YT Links, die unteren dürften dich vermutlich Interessieren.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## gonzoll (9. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank schonmal, den thread hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Allerdings ist das immer die Kombination aus Vive und Rift auf einem System. Ich weiß nicht ob das auch mit zwei Windows MR Brillen funktioniert da die ja beide die gleichen Controller über BT nutzen und sich so in die Quere kommen könnten. Und ich würde auch gerne zwei verschiedene Steam Accounts nutzen. Deshalb dachte ich an zwei virtuelle Maschinen. Habe aber noch nie was mit virtualiesierung gemacht. Ich werde es wenn Zeit ist mal ausprobieren eine Virtuelle Maschine aufzusetzen und wenns dann mit einer Brille läuft sollte es wahrscheinlich ja auch mit zwei gehen hoffe ich.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Februar 2019)

Ich habe es noch nicht praktisch gemacht, aber prinzipiell sollte es bei heutigen Plattformen möglich sein, jeder VM bestimmte Hardware-Ressourcen fix zuzuordnen. Wenn man also mit verschiedenen Bluetooth-Controllern in verschiedenen USB-Ports arbeitet, sollten die VMs von der Anwesenheit eines zweiten Gerätes nichts mitbekommen.


----------

